# Simple Box for holding LP's / records...



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys. Gonna just reserve and or get this thread started. I want to make my wife a nice box that'll allow her to store her LP's / records in. I just got my dads router so i'm hoping i can use it somewhere in this project. I might try and make something similar to this but with walnut or a nice dark wood. 










I figure instead of just having the top piece sitting on top of the side pieces (and vice versa for the bottom) i could either try finger joints, or keep it even simplier and do some half lap joints / rebate joints, or some kinda dado joint with the router? Any suggestions would be awesome. Am also thinking of having the back side half open so the records and breathe, don't want them to get too hot ever to protect from warping right!? 

Dimensions will probably be 
H 40cm
W 33cm
D 33cm

Any thoughts or comments are appreciated. =) :thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

barnabaas said:


> Hey guys. Gonna just reserve and or get this thread started. I want to make my wife a nice box that'll allow her to store her LP's / records in. I just got my dads router so i'm hoping i can use it somewhere in this project. I might try and make something similar to this but with walnut or a nice dark wood.
> 
> I figure instead of just having the top piece sitting on top of the side pieces (and vice versa for the bottom) i could either try finger joints, or keep it even simplier and do some half lap joints / rebate joints, or some kinda dado joint with the router? Any suggestions would be awesome. Am also thinking of having the back side half open so the records and breathe, don't want them to get too hot ever to protect from warping right!?
> 
> ...


Just a few thoughts/Opinions.

I would load the LP's into the top of the box not the side. This allows the user to flip through the records with a full view of the record jacket instead of trying to select a record looking at the thin edge of the record jacket. This will also allow you to move the box without dumping its contents. You could make a top for the box for a more decorative look.

Cut a dado into the sides and ends of the box or nail and glue strips to the bottom of these pieces to hold the bottom of the box securely and prevent the weight of the records from pushing the bottom out.

Records are heavy. Attach hefty decorative handles on the ends of the box so it can be moved more easily.

Jeff

Edit:

I wouldn't worry about heat unless the box will be exposed to full/direct sunlight or some other heat source.

I suggest that as an accompaniment to this gift you give your beloved enough plastic record covers for all her LP's. Although the paper ones with lyrics or art on them have collector value they are harsh on the vinyl.

Jeff


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Just a few thoughts/Opinions.
> 
> I would load the LP's into the top of the box not the side. This allows the user to flip through the records with a full view of the record jacket instead of trying to select a record looking at the thin edge of the record jacket. This will also allow you to move the box without dumping its contents. You could make a top for the box for a more decorative look.
> 
> ...


Great advice, thank you. At one point i think i thought about the loading the LP's in from the top / ease of viewing but i had completely forgot about that and started tunnel visioning towards the first design! Functionality is more important to me so thanks for that. I was also thinking of using some leather straps to the sides at one point, so maybe I can use this same design but flip it on it's side instead, and as you said, create a top if necessary.

I'm confused where you mean to cut the dado joints though? Do you mean something like this??


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

The leather straps while being a nice decorative touch would IMO not be the best idea for handles. Remember those records are HEAVY!

Strong steel handles attached by screws/washers from the inside of the box would be better. Hardware stores carry a large selection of kitchen hardware. Some of these are made of pot metal. Avoid these as they are fine for a drawer/door pull but would likely break if used on your box.

Thanks for the thread. My LP's currently reside in a plastic recycling bin and need a more respectful home 

Jeff


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

of course! LP's deserve more love than they usually get. =)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm searching for a good illustration of a drawer bottom dado now.

The photo you attached would be a great joint for this application though possibly more complex than necessary depending on your skills and the tools available to you.

Do you have a table saw or router table?


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

no i don't unfortunatley. I have a stand alone router, a few saws, one circular saw, chisels, and a sander. =) 

Yea any illustrations would be awesome if you find some. I think i know what you mean about making it simplier. I'm assuming you mean something like this??










correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

This might help. Imagine the sides and ends of your project as those of the drawer in this illustration. The dado is simply a groove cut into the sides and ends of the box to accept the bottom and prevent it from falling out.

The trick in this case would be to use a stopped dado so that the ends of the dado won't be seen on the finished project unless you plan to attach some type of moulding to the bottom of the box.

Jeff


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Based on the tools you have at you disposal I recommend that you simply attach strips of wood to the inside bottoms of the box prior to assembly using glue and screws or finish nails. Then measure the inside of the box, cut the bottom accordingly and drop it in.

That being said you still have to choose a Joinery method for the ends/sides of the box. The method you choose has to be strong and visually appealing and there are many options.

I have to check out of this conversation as I'm running late for a date but I'll check back in asap.

Jeff


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cut the Rabbet with router. 











The following has been cut and pasted from websites as I have family activities today and as usual am pressed for time.

A router cuts small rabbets in one pass, larger and deeper ones in a few shallow passes. Chuck a piloted rabbeting bit; (buy one to fit the collect on your router either 1/4" or 1/2"











of the correct size and set to the desired depth of cut. Securely clamp the piece to your bench top while routing the rabbet.

Determine the depth and width to cut for the rabbet joint. Since it is a L-shaped joint, you need to figure in the size for the corresponding side of the connecting piece of wood. Don't remove more than half of the thickness of the wood.

Set up your router. If you don't have the exact size bit, use a smaller bit and make two passes. Remember to keep the router unplugged whenever you change bits.

Router the rabbet joint on a piece of scrap wood. It's a matter of listening to your machine to know if you're going at the correct speed. If you go too quickly, the wood can splinter. If you go too slowly, the wood can burn. At the correct speed, the wood gets shaved away and the router sounds like it's working.

Cut the good wood once you have the practiced and you're familiar with the handling characteristics of your router. Finish the joint by gluing and nailing or screwing the pieces together.

Happy Thanksgiving!

Jeff


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> This might help. Imagine the sides and ends of your project as those of the drawer in this illustration.
> 
> Jeff


Sorry B,

I guess I forgot to load this:


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

ANother possible addition would be to rout small dados in two sides and put thin dividers in there so she has a way to separate them into groups.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:

that'll be fun! I'd def. like to try using the router! thanks for the advice!


----------

